# Keloid Portfolio Project(looking for some feedback)



## Cailean Watt (Jul 22, 2013)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbUxW03p1QY

This is a redone portfolio piece by Cailean Watt.

Everything you hear in this piece is by Cailean Watt so if anything sounds weird or doesn't make sense.... then I guess you can only blame me cause I did everything  


Thanks in advance for any comments or critiques. 

Cailean Watt


----------



## Cailean Watt (Jul 23, 2013)

In case it helps peak some interest 

for the music I used
-Kirk Hunter Strings
-Zebra 2
-Damage 
-Soundiron holy ambience

Pretty sparse, but I think it worked


----------



## TSU (Jul 23, 2013)

Like your work 

But what about a sounds of moving robots?  Now they sounds like a humans. I not talking about bright and loud sounds like in transformers movies, but maybe some little details that tell us that them is robots or cyborgs...?

Atmosphere is great. And the music in the end really emotional and touching.
And most of all I like - it is not over done. Great work.


----------



## Cailean Watt (Jul 24, 2013)

Thanks TSU

haha my director(teacher) didn't want a robotic sounding robot he wanted them to sound very clean and human like(I guess I got that right if you think they sound like humans =D ) If you listen closely at 0:53 when you first see the robots you can hear some small robotic sounds that I snuck in. 

Thanks so much


----------



## Martin K (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi Cailean!

I think this worked really well. The music enhance the atmosphere and emotions, but never gets in the way and just help to suck you into the storytelling. Really nice emotional ending too. Great stuff!

best,
Martin


----------



## Mike Marino (Jul 25, 2013)

Well done! Definitely had my interest peaked on all fronts!


----------



## Cailean Watt (Jul 25, 2013)

@Martin K
Thanks so much for the critique and taking time to watch the film 

@Mike Marino

Thanks for watching and for the kind words 

Cheers,

Cailean Watt


----------



## impressions (Jul 25, 2013)

who made that movie? the realism is incredible.
and very effective soundscape throughout.


----------



## Cailean Watt (Jul 27, 2013)

Big Lazy Robot Productions, yeah they are a very good at what they do for being only 5 guys.

thanks for viewing it, 

Cailean Watt


----------

